# How much does this diaper weigh?



## SEEPAE (Feb 18, 2004)

I *hope* someone can help me here, how much does a size M/L PUL Cuddle-In-One weigh? I know that a HH weighs 4oz, so I am thinking 8 or more?


----------



## Mach5Mama (Dec 30, 2003)

I don't have PUL one, but the fleece one I have weighs 6.5 oz.


----------



## SEEPAE (Feb 18, 2004)

they probably weigh about the same dont they?


----------



## Mach5Mama (Dec 30, 2003)

I would guess so . . .

(edited because I had a double post - duh!)


----------



## Debsy (Feb 23, 2004)

:LOL :LOL :LOL :LOL


----------



## SEEPAE (Feb 18, 2004)

Quote:

_Originally posted by Debsy_
*:LOL :LOL :LOL :LOL*
*Post whore*

(where did that smiley go?)


----------



## Debsy (Feb 23, 2004)

I only wish I could say post whore but tis not true!!! I just find you funny!!:LOL


----------



## SEEPAE (Feb 18, 2004)

Quote:

_Originally posted by Debsy_
*I only wish I could say post whore but tis not true!!! I just find you funny!!:LOL














*
LOL, thank you Debsy


----------



## Debsy (Feb 23, 2004)

Hey we gotta stick together!!


----------

